# Phark's picture thread



## Draiman (Feb 18, 2009)

Since everyone else is doing it, I figured I might as well...

Subadult _Phlogiellus inermis_ eating a cricket:







A larger individual on my arm:







The same specimen, post-moult:







And some of my centipedes. I _should_ be receiving some _Sc. subspinipes subspinipes_, one _Sc. cingulata_, five _Ethmostigmus trigonopodus_ and five _Sc. morsitans_ pedeling next week. Fingers crossed! Meanwhile, some pics of one of my Red Leg mutilans bound for Germany soon:


----------



## Teal (Feb 18, 2009)

*Gorgeous! Those centipedes are awesome! *


----------



## Draiman (Feb 19, 2009)

Teal said:


> *Gorgeous! Those centipedes are awesome! *


   Thanks. (damn the minimum character limit!)


----------



## Draiman (Feb 19, 2009)

New pics.


----------



## Draiman (Feb 19, 2009)

My gravid vinegaroon:


----------



## Draiman (Feb 19, 2009)

My first foreign invertebrate:


----------



## Draiman (Feb 20, 2009)

Judging from the overwhelming number of responses, I guess it is safe to say that I am not very well liked on this board.


----------



## Draiman (Feb 21, 2009)

Gavin said:


> Judging from the overwhelming number of responses, I guess it is safe to say that I am not very well liked on this board.


....


----------



## Draiman (Feb 22, 2009)

Still no responses? Awesome. Not that I'm giving anytime soon.

Subadult female _Phlogiellus inermis_:







Juvenile _Scolopendra cingulata_ from Greece:







Juvenile vinegaroon, _Thelyphonus_ sp.:







Very poor photo of an adult _Scolopendra subspinipes mutilans_ "Red Leg":


----------



## bigdog999 (Feb 22, 2009)

nice collection and nice pictures.


----------



## Draiman (Feb 22, 2009)

bigdog999 said:


> nice collection and nice pictures.


Lol, finally. Thanks. :worship:


----------



## Draiman (Feb 28, 2009)

My newest mygale having a meal.


----------



## blix (Feb 28, 2009)

Great pictures, especially the one of your centipede hugging it's friend. :clap:


----------



## Draiman (Feb 28, 2009)

blix said:


> Great pictures, especially the one of your centipede hugging it's friend. :clap:


It was heartening to see this. Thanks. 

Most people on this board won't even deign to post a reply on my pic thread - simply because it's mine.


----------



## Draiman (Mar 2, 2009)

Female _Phlogiellus inermis_ getting pissy again.


----------



## Draiman (Mar 2, 2009)

Got bit. It had about 2 seconds of fang time. As you can see it's on the inside of my right thumb - this photo was difficult to take!


----------



## ofc27 (Mar 2, 2009)

Very nice photos especially the last one


----------



## Draiman (Mar 2, 2009)

ofc27 said:


> Very nice photos especially the last one


Thanks!


----------



## Draiman (Mar 3, 2009)




----------



## Draiman (Mar 3, 2009)

Decided to feed her again tonight. She's the largest of the lot, about 1.8" in legspan and one molt away from maturity (yeah these are dwarves, unfortunately).


----------



## calum (Mar 3, 2009)

the centipede pic is awesome man. and that's a cool little T you have there.


----------



## Draiman (Mar 3, 2009)

calum said:


> the centipede pic is awesome man. and that's a cool little T you have there.


Thanks mate.


----------



## Draiman (Mar 7, 2009)

And one pic of one of my new whipscorpions:


----------



## Draiman (Mar 8, 2009)

Feeding time today. First up, the vinegaroons:

Adult male chowing down a cricket:







Gravid female with a mealworm:


----------



## Draiman (Mar 17, 2009)

Lmao. I'm practically basking in the limelight, am I not.


----------



## Draiman (Mar 22, 2009)

_Heteroscodra maculata_ 0.7":


----------



## Apophis (Mar 22, 2009)

Some very nice macrowork! :clap: 
Great shots!


----------



## Draiman (Mar 23, 2009)

Apophis said:


> Some very nice macrowork! :clap:
> Great shots!


You're probably the only one who appreciates my photos. Thanks!


----------



## codykrr (Mar 23, 2009)

sorry gavin, but i love your pics! between you and talkenlate your my insperation to bcome better! so keep it up man love the bite photo. also check my pics out let me know how you like them


----------



## Draiman (Mar 23, 2009)

codykrr said:


> sorry gavin, but i love your pics! between you and talkenlate your my insperation to bcome better! so keep it up man love the bite photo. also check my pics out let me know how you like them


Thanks, appreciated!

Meanwhile, it's feeding day today and that always means more pics!


----------



## Draiman (Mar 23, 2009)

_Scolopendra cingulata_.







_Phlogiellus inermis_, adult female.


----------



## fartkowski (Mar 23, 2009)

I like taking my pics on feeding day as well 
Nice shots man


----------



## Draiman (Mar 23, 2009)

fartkowski said:


> I like taking my pics on feeding day as well
> Nice shots man


Thanks dude.


----------



## Draiman (Mar 23, 2009)

Vinegaroon vs cricket.


----------



## Apophis (Mar 23, 2009)

Gavin said:


> You're probably the only one who appreciates my photos. Thanks!


I bet there's plenty of people who enjoy your photo's, I'm just one of the few who's not afraid to admit it! ;P 

By the way, I love your Scolopendra pics! They really show off their beauty very wel! I just got my first centipedes this weekend, and love them allready!


----------



## Draiman (Mar 23, 2009)

Apophis said:


> I bet there's plenty of people who enjoy your photo's, I'm just one of the few who's not afraid to admit it! ;P
> 
> By the way, I love your Scolopendra pics! They really show off their beauty very wel! I just got my first centipedes this weekend, and love them allready!


Thanks!  What species did you get?


----------



## Apophis (Mar 23, 2009)

Gavin said:


> Thanks!  What species did you get?


I got Scolopendra cingulata (greece) and Ethmostigmus trigonopoda


----------



## Draiman (Mar 23, 2009)

Apophis said:


> I got Scolopendra cingulata (greece) and Ethmostigmus trigonopoda


Cool. I have a cingulata from Greece as well and unfortunately for me I don't see it very much - it loves to burrow. What is yours like?


----------



## Apophis (Mar 23, 2009)

Pretty much the same  
It burrowed as soon as I placed it in it's new container, and I haven't seen it since.  
Unfortunately E. trigonopoda behaves the same. So I'll be looking out for a more visible species of centipede.


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Mar 23, 2009)

Awesome shots, Gavin!!
Have you found any MM P.inermis?
It would be really cool so see some CB specimens of this species.


----------



## Draiman (Mar 23, 2009)

Rick McJimsey said:


> Awesome shots, Gavin!!
> Have you found any MM P.inermis?
> It would be really cool so see some CB specimens of this species.


I have one penultimate male in premolt as well as one mature female who is ready and waiting. In fact, she made a sac last night but I found her eating the eggs in the morning. I must have disturbed her :wall:



Apophis said:


> Pretty much the same
> It burrowed as soon as I placed it in it's new container, and I haven't seen it since.
> Unfortunately E. trigonopoda behaves the same. So I'll be looking out for a more visible species of centipede.


In my experience _Scolopendra subspinipes mutilans_ are very visible. Not only that, they're also very colorful and communal.


----------



## Apophis (Mar 24, 2009)

That sounds good, I'll keep my eyes out for one of those! Thanks!


----------



## Draiman (Mar 26, 2009)

3" subadult _Pterinochilus murinus_ female:


----------



## Draiman (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm quite bemused. Before today, I thought it was because of the same old boring subjects in my photos that nobody commented. Today, I put up pics of a lovely orange spider and still, no comments. Possible reasons would be - poor picture quality (I am sure any neutral observer would agree my pics are not "poor"), poor choice of subject (no longer a valid reason since I recently got a _H. maculata_ and _P. murinus_ and still received very few comments) and lastly, a dislike of the poster. Quite clearly it is the latter that is the case.

It is not about wanting praise. I would _very much_ rather get criticism on my pics than get nothing at all. Oh well. I might get a better reception somewhere else.


----------



## fisherprice1234 (Mar 26, 2009)

*Awesome Picture!*

Wow wonderful pictures! What type of camera are you using?


----------



## DansDragons (Mar 26, 2009)

beautiful shots of your OBT man!


----------



## Draiman (Mar 26, 2009)

Haha, thanks guys.  I use a Nikon D40.


----------



## fartkowski (Mar 26, 2009)

Nice shots 
I wish my OBT was out more. 
I haven't seen her for a few months.


----------



## Draiman (Mar 26, 2009)

fartkowski said:


> Nice shots
> I wish my OBT was out more.
> I haven't seen her for a few months.


Mine is out only because I just got her this morning and she hasn't settled in. She seems to love climbing. Probably an individual preference huh, considering this species is half terrestrial and half arboreal. What set-up do you keep yours in?


----------



## fartkowski (Mar 26, 2009)

I gave mine a flower pot hide and she took to it right away. Webbed herself in.
She never showed any arboreal tendencies at all.
The male I had loved to spend time neat the top. Made feeding time fun


----------



## Draiman (Mar 26, 2009)

fartkowski said:


> I gave mine a flower pot hide and she took to it right away. Webbed herself in.
> She never showed any arboreal tendencies at all.
> The male I had loved to spend time neat the top. Made feeding time fun


Lol cool. Anyway here are a couple of feeding pics (one question: why the heck do scorps eat so slowly? they've been at it for over TEN HOURS! Even my whipscorpions eat faster and they have the same digestive mechanism!):


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Mar 26, 2009)

Very nice young _ Rhopalurus junceus_ you have there


----------



## Draiman (Mar 26, 2009)

Rick McJimsey said:


> Very nice young _ Rhopalurus junceus_ you have there


Thanks. I can't wait for them to get to 4", unfortunately they are slow growers. On the bright side, they live longer than other buthid species.


----------



## Draiman (Mar 28, 2009)

Handling pics from last night:


----------



## Draiman (Apr 1, 2009)

New pics of the lady:













My largest centipede, about to molt again:


----------



## Draiman (Apr 1, 2009)

3.5" female OBT eating a juvenile American (oops!) bullfrog:


----------



## Draiman (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## Draiman (Apr 3, 2009)

I never get tired of taking pics of her.

Eating a bullfrog:







Frontal shot:


----------



## VESPidA (Apr 3, 2009)

*stunning!*

what a BEAUTIFUL OBT!:drool:   you capture her very well:clap:


----------



## skippy (Apr 4, 2009)

very nice eye shot


----------



## Draiman (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks guys! She is indeed my pride and joy.


----------



## Draiman (Apr 10, 2009)

Rehoused her today.







Bokeh!


----------



## Draiman (Apr 11, 2009)

A pic from today's outing:


----------



## skippy (Apr 11, 2009)

that's really cool... how big was it?


----------



## Draiman (Apr 12, 2009)

skippy said:


> that's really cool... how big was it?


Almost an inch in legspan. A mature male in his prime.  

Anyway, here's another pic. This is a mature and gravid female of a more commonly seen species (which also has a cosmopolitan distribution; so you'll find them in Florida as well):


----------



## VESPidA (Apr 12, 2009)

wow!  what kind of spider is that?


----------



## rejected1 (Apr 12, 2009)

^ Is that a jumping spider? Your pics are awesome gavin. The details and lighting are perfect!


----------



## Draiman (Apr 14, 2009)

The last two pics are indeed of jumpers - Salticids.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Apr 14, 2009)

Wow, that green jumper is awesome.  Great pic's.


----------



## calum (Apr 16, 2009)

that green jumper is indeed very cool. looks tasty..


----------



## Draiman (Apr 16, 2009)

Lol yeah he does indeed look a little like jelly. Thanks for the comments everyone.


----------



## Draiman (Apr 17, 2009)

Pics from today's hike.







A male grooming his lady's, uh, _genitalia_:


----------



## Draiman (Apr 23, 2009)




----------



## Draiman (Apr 24, 2009)

Woot! My first tat! (phone camera pic, so please excuse the quality)


----------



## Draiman (Apr 24, 2009)

Here's a better pic. It's not _exactly_ symmetrical, but I still think it's *awesome*!  







And just to keep this on topic, here's a pic from today of my female OBT:


----------



## calum (Apr 24, 2009)

awesome Tat man, and sweet OBT shot.


----------



## Draiman (Apr 24, 2009)

calum said:


> awesome Tat man, and sweet OBT shot.


Hey thanks man. I'd been wanting one for ages.


----------



## Draiman (Apr 25, 2009)

Here is a better pic of one of the new irminia I just received.


----------



## Draiman (Apr 26, 2009)

These guys are gluttons. They will eat anything, anytime!


----------



## Draiman (Apr 26, 2009)

1"+ _Selenobrachys philippinus_ with a cricket.


----------



## calum (Apr 26, 2009)

pretty awesome.. you'll love _Psalmopoeus_, they are an awesome genera.


----------



## Draiman (Apr 26, 2009)

calum said:


> pretty awesome.. you'll love _Psalmopoeus_, they are an awesome genera.


Thanks! Btw - genus, mate (not _"genius"_!).


----------



## Draiman (Apr 27, 2009)

_Poecilotheria rufilata_, almost 2" now. 













Penultimate male _Pterinochilus murinus_ RCF fangs:


----------



## Draiman (Apr 27, 2009)

It's always either the same few people commenting (thanks guys ) or nobody at all.


----------



## Mack&Cass (Apr 27, 2009)

You have beautiful T's, scorps and pedes. I'm getting a P. irminia in a couple weeks, I'm glad to hear they're good eaters. Amazing photography, I need a camera like you have.


----------



## Draiman (Apr 27, 2009)

Mtisdale said:


> You have beautiful T's, scorps and pedes. I'm getting a P. irminia in a couple weeks, I'm glad to hear they're good eaters. Amazing photography, I need a camera like you have.


Thanks man. Please do rate the thread.


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Apr 28, 2009)

Awesome shots as always :clap: 
I assume you're planning on breeding the P.murinus?


----------



## Draiman (Apr 28, 2009)

Rick McJimsey said:


> Awesome shots as always :clap:
> I assume you're planning on breeding the P.murinus?


Thanks Rick. And yes, definitely. In fact I plan on breeding every species I have.


----------



## Draiman (Apr 29, 2009)

1" _Poecilotheria regalis_:


----------



## Draiman (Apr 30, 2009)

Anyone care to sex these two _P. regalis_? I already know, or think I know, their sexes, but I'd like someone to confirm. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Draiman (Apr 30, 2009)

_Poecilotheria rufilata_.


----------



## Draiman (May 4, 2009)

As you can see, she's grown a fair bit. 



















More pics to come as she hardens up.


----------



## Draiman (May 4, 2009)

Nobody likes my pics :wall:


----------



## Draiman (May 5, 2009)




----------



## BrynWilliams (May 5, 2009)

I like your pics a lot!

I think the macro work is great for the fine detail, i'd like to see a closeup of one of the pokie slings if you get them to sit still long enough


----------



## Draiman (May 5, 2009)

BrynWilliams said:


> I like your pics a lot!
> 
> I think the macro work is great for the fine detail, i'd like to see a closeup of one of the pokie slings if you get them to sit still long enough


Thanks, will do!


----------



## Draiman (May 7, 2009)

No flash - what you see in the pic is her true coloration. I think she is stunning.


----------



## skippy (May 7, 2009)

yeah, obts have amazing colors:clap:  nice pics as always


----------



## seanbond (May 7, 2009)

obt was one of my first t's, great shot!


----------



## Draiman (May 7, 2009)

Thanks a lot guys.


----------



## Draiman (May 8, 2009)

_Scolopendra subspinipes subspinipes_.


----------



## Draiman (May 11, 2009)

1.5" female _P. rufilata_:


----------



## TheDarkInfinity (May 11, 2009)

Love the poce! And the S. s. subspinipes is beautiful!!


----------



## Draiman (May 11, 2009)

TheDarkInfinity said:


> Love the poce! And the S. s. subspinipes is beautiful!!


Thanks man.


----------



## Draiman (May 13, 2009)




----------



## Draiman (May 13, 2009)

Was checking for mites on her and figured I might as well take a pic:


----------



## Draiman (May 14, 2009)

_Lampropelma violaceopes_, freshly molted.


----------



## Draiman (May 15, 2009)




----------



## SeanJo (May 15, 2009)

great pics :} !  i always stop by to check out your new pics so keep em comin!


----------



## Draiman (May 16, 2009)

SeanJo said:


> great pics :} !  i always stop by to check out your new pics so keep em comin!


Haha, great to know I have at least one fan, lol. Thanks


----------



## calum (May 16, 2009)

make that 2.


----------



## Draiman (May 17, 2009)

calum said:


> make that 2.


Hehe awesome lol.  

Well my smaller (hopefully female) _Selenobrachys philippinus_ molted last night, so here are a few (crappy) pics:


----------



## Draiman (May 17, 2009)

_Phlogiellus inermis_ eggs with legs:


----------



## Miss Bianca (May 17, 2009)

Great shot of the eggs/legs... and that Philippinus looks like it's in a swamp!! 
Congrats on a successful molt!


----------



## Draiman (May 18, 2009)

Miss Bianca said:


> Great shot of the eggs/legs... and that Philippinus looks like it's in a swamp!!
> Congrats on a successful molt!


Yeah, it was a little too damp. I've sorted it out.

Meanwhile, another molt! This time it's a _P. regalis_.


----------



## Draiman (May 18, 2009)

A rather old photo from 2008 of one of my centipedes, _Scolopendra subspinipes mutilans_ "Red Leg":


----------



## Miss Bianca (May 18, 2009)

If I everrrrrrrr got a centipede... it'd be one like this... 
awesome...


----------



## Draiman (May 19, 2009)

Miss Bianca said:


> If I everrrrrrrr got a centipede... it'd be one like this...
> awesome...


Haha yeah pretty aren't they. Thanks.

Feeding time for my _S. subspinipes subspinipes_ today:


----------



## Draiman (May 19, 2009)

1.5" _Lampropelma violaceopes_:


----------



## Draiman (May 20, 2009)




----------



## Draiman (May 20, 2009)

My - failed - attempt at a feeding video:

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Q-C0Kk3SIlY&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Q-C0Kk3SIlY&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

...which culminated in this:







Afterwards I decided to give her some more substrate so she could burrow, and as you will see in the video, she got down to it right away:

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/sQ7AdV1LQGg&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/sQ7AdV1LQGg&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Draiman (May 20, 2009)

And my 1" _Lampropelma violaceopes_ decided to throw me a threat pose


----------



## SeanJo (May 20, 2009)

lol don't you love it when little slings throw "threat postures".  if i didn't know any better i would think they were asking to be picked up


----------



## Draiman (May 20, 2009)

SeanJo said:


> lol don't you love it when little slings throw "threat postures".  if i didn't know any better i would think they were asking to be picked up


Lol yeah exactly! Adorable little things.


----------



## jbm150 (May 22, 2009)

LOL that was one wily cricket!


----------



## Draiman (May 23, 2009)

Fail pictures


----------



## Draiman (May 23, 2009)

*My photography is stagnating. If you compare the pictures on the first page of this thread, with the ones on this page, you see absolutely no difference whatsoever. I have not improved at all. I have been doing the same thing over and over. Last night I did try to improve my lighting, and I failed dramatically, and embarrassed myself in the process. I am a disgrace.

Can someone please close this thread? I will make a new picture thread once I have figured out how to produce a decent photograph. Until then, I will stop disgracing myself.*


----------

